# No comment (at least not from me)



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/europe/article3818457.ece


----------



## liz shulman (Aug 28, 2008)

Someone forgot to tell my dogs that they should enjoy the company of other dogs.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

yeah i saw this a bit ago and some people pointed out that you can no longer just own one hamster when in fact most hamsters HATE company and will readily fight with even opposite sex and of course when you do have opposite sex there's the baby problem.

Next they'll be telling me i need to keep reptiles together so they can be buddies. (most reptiles are not social at all)


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm just waiting to see how they're going to weed out the offenders - we'll be producing a lot of budgie, hamster spys at this rate. Some of the Swiss are noted for their desire to aspire to "Sheriff".


----------

